# New Puppy 8 Weeks Old Giant Breed



## 3RingCircus

I'm getting a new puppy next year and wanted to know how to feed it raw when the breed is giant. Same as other dogs? I fed raw to two Leonbergers, the breed I'm getting. Both have passed on. Their coats and teeth were exceptional. No doggy toothbrushes used here.  I didn't start on their diet changes until they were one and two years old. This is a fresh start without anything else except for the short time the breeder feeds him.

An suggestions? Wisdom on feeding raw to a puppy. Can't wait to start this puppy on a raw diet right off!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I don't have large breeds, but I know people who do and as far as I know, they have fed the same way as any other puppy. As long as they are getting a balance of bone in vs boneless, you should be fine. One of the biggest benefits of raw for a large breed is slow growth.


----------



## 3RingCircus

Okay. I read some more online on rawfeddogs and some other sites and saw the ratio of bone to meat to organs is the same for puppies.

One site said that beef maybe an issue in the beginning. Did you find that to be true for your puppies?


----------



## OldGnarlHead

I think I read somewhere to feed them slightly less than other breed puppies to allow their bodies to grow at a normal/slower rate so their bones can handle it or something. I'd definitely double check that though.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

3RingCircus said:


> Okay. I read some more online on rawfeddogs and some other sites and saw the ratio of bone to meat to organs is the same for puppies.
> 
> One site said that beef maybe an issue in the beginning. Did you find that to be true for your puppies?


No, I've never had any issues with beef in puppies or adults.


----------

